# Happy Birthday Hamalas



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 6, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 01-06-2010:

-Hamalas (born in 1990, Age: 20)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Andres (Jan 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ben! What are you doing to celebrate?


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jan 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## baron (Jan 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## MMasztal (Jan 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday! I hope your studies are going well.


----------



## Michael (Jan 6, 2010)

Made it outta the teens, Ben...how 'bout that! Happy birthday!!


----------



## Wayne (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben!


----------



## Berean (Jan 6, 2010)

*Happy Birthday* to you, Ben!


----------



## jlynn (Jan 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

Happy b-day!!!


----------



## Augusta (Jan 6, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 6, 2010)

Birthday Greetings!


----------



## A.J. (Jan 6, 2010)

Happy birthday brother!


----------

